

Google fires Kenya boss over Mocality - jaxonrice
http://www.news24.com/SciTech/News/Google-fires-Kenya-boss-over-Mocality-20120131

======
ChuckMcM
Nice to see the follow up. And it does clear up the whole "Were they
contractors or did they work for Google" question. It seems clear now that
they did work for Google and now someone has paid the ultimate price for the
shenanigans.

Hats off to Mocality for their detective work.

